# Redhead tapajos babies...



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

well this happend over the weekend...my geos must have spawned sometime during the week and the fry finally hatched out on sunday....i have a colony of 5 redhead tapajos in my 150g with my hiback gold arowana....parents are doing a good job caring and protecting the babies so far...doesn't look like i've lost many babies so far...i'll give them another week maybe and then i'll siphon them out in a grow out tank to see if i can raise them to selling size...


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice job. You can scoop them out anytime now. They are easy to feed

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

